# Pudden's video debut: The great Alaskan Butt slide



## Pudden

Pudden has arrived on YouTube!! Here are 3 vids from our adventures this Sunday: We had a rainstorm a week ago which turned all our beautiful snow into solid ice. So the Pud and her Mama went sliding in the hills. Mama just slid down the mountain on her butt and melted the bottom of her ski pants, and the Pud likes to slide on her frisbee.

The last vid is of our trip back to the cabin from our parking spot - our daily commute. Normally on skis, but due to icy trails in a sled this time. Pudden the sled dog!

Great Alaskan Butt slide




 

Pudden slides on her frisbee




 
Pudden pulls her Mama home


----------



## Jo Ellen

Those are so cool, Pudden is awesome  What a great dog! Pretty cool mom, too


----------



## hollyk

Amazing!!!! Pudden is a great sled dog. Loved hearing your voice. Give Pudden a hug for me.


----------



## olik

wow,Claudia,it's so awesome!Puddens you are the best!!!!!!!


----------



## Laurie

Awesome videos...looks like great fun. What a good sled dog Pudden is!!!


----------



## AlanK

Goodness I am speechless...you two are so cool!! All of the video's look like so much fun. Thank you very much for sharing your Pudden and your adventures


----------



## jwemt81

That looks like SO much fun!!! It's beautiful there! I can't wait to see more videos soon!


----------



## Pudden

thanks all! we like our videos and will post more in the future that Mama figured out this youtube thingy


----------



## sharlin

Where's the beach???
And the palm trees???
And the drinks with little umbrellas??????


----------



## jwemt81

sharlin said:


> Where's the beach???
> And the palm trees???
> And the drinks with little umbrellas??????


LOL! I don't know how long I would last out there myself! I have a hard enough time with these Maine winters! :--dumbfounded:


----------



## Noey

you both are very cool! How fun.


----------



## mdoats

Hooray for videos!! So fun to see the Pudden (and Mama of course) in action. I'm very impressed with your ability to hold onto a video camera as you slide down the hill!


----------



## Tahnee GR

Great videos! What a good girl Pudden is!


----------



## LibertyME

I really enjoyed your video clips!!!! It was great to see you and hear your voice.....love the "come here child...." -- very sweet!


----------



## Abbydabbydo

What a fun loving duo! Good for for you enjoying the snow, we do too! I loved the videos!


----------



## beccacc31

I love your stories and now your videos with Pudden!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Love the "Adventures with Pudden" series. You two really know how to have a great time in the wilderness.


----------



## BeauShel

You and Pudden have the funnest adventures. I loved the watch for the rocks. LOL The special relationship you two have is just so special and it shows in the videos.


----------



## sammydog

Those video are just great! Loved watching them, especially Pudden the sled dog. What a fun pair you are! Looking forward to more Pudden adventures: both in video and print!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm

Truly amazing. What a treat to see those videos.
I was astounded at how the Pud stayed right on the trail
back home. She's something special, that Pudden!!!


----------



## Ruby'smom

you and your Pudden are an awsome pair
your relationship is so special
I love how you call her your child 
look forward to more of your adventure videos


----------



## marleysmummy

Those videos were great they really made me smile this morning, just like all the stories of Pudden (I love her name!)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I watched this over on FB and thought, WOW!


----------



## Kelbys'Dad

Thanks for sharing the videos! I remain truly amazed at the power and strength the Pud has when she is in sled dog mode!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

You've got the best commute home ever! Loved seeing your and Pudden's adventures in live action!


----------



## riddle03

Love seeing and sharing in all your great adventures. Beautiful videos. Thanks !


----------



## Aditya

Great videos, TFS!
pudden breathes like a locomotive!


----------



## Sucker For Gold

That was a treat. Your filmography is every bit as entertaining as your stories. Keep them coming.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

That. Was. So. AWESOME!!


----------



## goldensmum

Wow - great to see the Pudden "in the flesh", and her Mum too. So now you've got the You Tube sorted when can we see pics of Pudden bouncing at the door??


----------



## Augie's Mom

You and Pudden are too cool!:You_Rock_


----------



## Daisybones

I'm buying Hudson a sled for Christmas for sure. How do I install blinkers on his booty? I may need them for city sledding. Those were wonderful videos!


----------



## jimla

Wow, Pudden is a great sled dog! Wish I could train our dogs to pull me to the mail box.


----------



## moverking

Well, Pudden pics are delightful enough, but I lllooovvvee the videos! Now I have a voice to put with your stories and feel like I know Pudden even better More, more!!!!


----------



## Bud Man Bell

Way too cool! Love all your adventures. Keep them coming.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## EvilNessCroft

Omg! the Great Alaskan Butt slide looks like so much fun!  : Great videos! Pudden is a sweetie!


----------



## grrrick

Pudden is livin' LARGE!


----------



## Sienna's Mom

Absolutely WONDERFUL :--big_grin::--heart:


----------

